# The Birth of Kittens



## seacat (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all, My cat Kuro had two kittens last Monday, that is a week ago. She had them outside and I brought them in the house and she promptly carried them back behind my bed. I put an old towel there and she has been taking good care of them for the last week. Everyday I have picked them up and checked them.

This morning when I woke up and looked behind the bed, as I have done every morning and evening for the last week, to my great surprise there were three kittens not two!! Unfortunately the third kitten, which was about 8 inches away from the other two by itself, was dead. The two born last week have their eyes open today and their umbilical cords have long since fallen off. The third kitten that was dead seems to have been born last night and still had its umbilical cord attached. Strangely, it was as big as the two born last week and maybe even a little bigger!! Is such a thing possible? Can a cat have two kittens and then a week later give birth to another one? The dead kitten, with its umbilical cord still connected and looking as if it was born in the last 8 hours while I slept, was nowhere to be seen during the last week.

I am dumbfounded!! Does anyone know if such a thing is possible? It was in plain sight and surely I would have seen it if it was born a week ago and died there. Yet it was never together with Kuro and the other two kittens during this week. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing? Any ideas appreciated and thank you all very much. MEOW!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It's possible, but one born a week later is unusual.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I suppose it could be possible, but if I found that had happened I'd be rushing her to the vet to make sure there aren't any more kittens hiding in there!


----------

